

Utah legislature wants to eliminate tenure for university professors - bendmorris
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/700109900/Lawmakers-bill-would-end-tenure-for-Utah-professors.html

======
juiceandjuice
A lot of this is rooted in the clashes between the legislature and professors
at the U, especially those who study climate change. It's not a competition
thing, it's a "we want to make sure we can get rid of you if we disagree with
you" thing, the very reason there is tenure.

